# Just ordered the Sipik SK68's big brother, the Sipik SK98



## Brian10962001 (May 30, 2012)

Found it on Mana's website and had to give it a go. The price is RIDICULOUS cheap :sigh: enough to make me a bit worried. It is said to be a 3 mode (high low strobe) non memory and takes 18650s. I'll keep everyone posted when it gets here.


----------



## cehowardGS (May 30, 2012)

Brian10962001 said:


> Found it on Mana's website and had to give it a go. The price is RIDICULOUS cheap :sigh: enough to make me a bit worried. It is said to be a 3 mode (high low strobe) non memory and takes 18650s. I'll keep everyone posted when it gets here.



Now, you gonna make me get one!!  Nope, after checking, didn't seem like a hot deal to me. Not at that price. I think I beat that out, with a $7.80 zoomie that takes a 18650. and/or 3aaa and 3 mode.. That baby is nice...I got two of them on my bike today. Cost me $15.40 for two. Not going to get into trouble and post any links..  I learned that from reading...


----------



## jamesmyname (May 30, 2012)

I'm interested to see how the SK98 compares to the SK68. I got my SK68 in the mail today, along with some 14500s, and I'm very impressed. After I buy a few more SK68s as gifts, I'd be interested to see what else Sipik has to offer.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jun 1, 2012)

You found an XML equipped 3 mode Zoomie for 7.80!?!?! IM me a link, I will purchase one of those asap and compare when it arrives. Heck that's cheap for the SK68 model.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 3, 2012)

U could post the deal in the Good deals section of the market place, I think


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow, thanks for pointing this out definitely excited for this light. Although xm-l zoom lights never seem to live up to the hype....

Please report back!


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jun 15, 2012)

Mine arrived today. First and foremost, it looks great. The lines are clean, the finish is even and is a nice matte black. The stamping reads SIPIK SK98 - 5W 1 - 18650, other side reads CREE XM - LT6. The XML looks so massive in the lens. The clicky is very positive feeling, it's a reverse click which I expected. The tail cap was VERY hard to remove initially, the O ring had stuck but it's much easier now. The head movement is a lot smoother than the SK68, I believe it uses an O ring as opposed to a metal band. 

Fully zoomed out the flood on this thing is RIDICULOUS. It's massive and covers a six foot circle from six feet away. It's quite a bit brighter than the XML T6 in my Ultrafire UF-2100 (I'm guessing it's driven harder). The tint is far worse on the SK98 but the UF-2100 has a very nice white beam on the warm side. The zoomed out beam is a bit blue with a yellowish halo. Fully focused the size of the XM-L is apparent as is the cooler tint. From 15 feet away the beam is probably two feet wide. Low mode is a huge jump down in output, probably 30%, possibly less. It's a very useable jump and low mode is great. The light has no memory and has a slow strobe mode (ick). 

Overall this light was a STEAL! It's replacing my UF-2100 as EDC and that will probably go to the g/f's purse in place of her Solarforce L2i with an XR-E. I will probably order another one of these which I sure don't need, but for some reason want  Mana is an AWESOME seller, they have been the fastest shipper as far as direct vendors I've dealt with.


----------



## arnstein (Jun 17, 2012)

How long can you operate it on highest setting before it gets too hot?


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 5, 2012)

The sk98 doesn't have a big pill so I'd use turbo for 10 min or less at a time if the current is over 2 amps to the led


----------



## warmurf (Jul 12, 2012)

Mine cooked within 2 minutes. Piece of crap.


----------



## RWD13 (Jul 13, 2012)

About a week ago I had an XMl T6 zoom light melt a nice spot on my gf's new couch :thumbsup: 

That should have been a sign ya? But no decided to use it again the next day/night and the damn thing was smoking within 3 minutes. I threw that thing out.. Don't much care for zooming lights anyways I buy them for my fam because they love them. I test all lights for a few days before I give them away and that one failed. I sadly can't even give a name for whatever brand that light was because I forgot and deleted my purchase history. 

I think everyone should watch out for over driven xml's because they will burn the he'll out of something if you don't watch it and it seems everyone over seas is over driving them and promising 1500 lumens+ lately.


----------



## emmashi (Nov 21, 2012)

I am not clear SK68, only have bought SK98. Brightness is high, the light can be seen at a long place.


----------



## JerryM (Dec 18, 2012)

I thought it might be fine on low mode, but do not know how bright the low mode is or how long it would burn. I would not think it would get hot.
On the other hand why would I=one prefer it over a Ultrafire 501b?
Jerry


----------

